# Matt! You're CRAZY.



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

brrrr,just from looking on that.It must be cold water. Doggies look fantastic.Get warm.


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

Great photos! Your guys get curly ears when they're wet too!
Its so funny - as soon as Bellas ears get wet they go really curly! We love it!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pics! I love the tennis ball and (which pup?) one.
And ear crimps....I love them


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The tennis ball pup is Fenway. We are crushed because they will be moving to Chicago in the fall for a too-good-to-turn-down job. I don't know how the two Topbrass puppies Fenway and Tango will live without each other.














Matt is 6'5 and Tango is only 54 lbs, so they make a funny pair.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He could join one of theose Polar Bear Clubs - those crazy people who jump in even when there is ICE moving in! Gads, I have to go jump in myself when I see them on TV - right into a hot shower!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> He could join one of theose Polar Bear Clubs - those crazy people who jump in even when there is ICE moving in! Gads, I have to go jump in myself when I see them on TV - right into a hot shower!


I agree with the hot shower! Maine has polar bear swimming on New Years Day in the ocean off Prout's Neck. In the over 70 age group, people wear rock climbing harnesses for safety just in case. They get a good 15-20 senior citizens. It boggles my mind! One year it was -12 degrees with wind chill.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I agree with the hot shower! Maine has polar bear swimming on New Years Day in the ocean off Prout's Neck. In the over 70 age group, people wear rock climbing harnesses for safety just in case. They get a good 15-20 senior citizens. It boggles my mind! One year it was -12 degrees with wind chill.


Yeah, they jump into Grand Traverse Bay, here, which is cold all year round. 
A photo taken years ago of Ch Nitelite's High Top Tennies CD was published in the AKC Gazette with the Golden Retriever column. Mikey swam year round in the Boardman river and a pal got a shot of him as he'd gotten out and just shook - it was snowing, cold as ****, and the drops froze nearly instantly and his coat was sticking out like icicles - he looked like a Yeti! He LOVED it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! I commented on FB before coming here!!! Couldn't believe he was in the water!!!
I LOVE the pic on FB of Finn watching fish!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic pictures. However, that water is WAY too cold for this born desert rat !!! BBRRRRR........ LOVE those crimped ears. Penny's used to do that as a young 'un but unfortunately not any more.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pics of great dogs! We're hitting the water today ourselves.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Great pictures a really good looking pups. But way to cold for me.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome!! I love the crimped ears too


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> He's gorgeous! Beautiful pictures!


He's married !!!::


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He's married !!!::


That made me laugh! In all of our younger days, he surely had his share of attention, lol.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Major BRRRRRRRRR ....the doggies look wonderful! I know better than to comment on a married man! However I do think he is NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Great pics of great dogs! We're hitting the water today ourselves.


Can't wait for Ajax and Comet pictures!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Can't wait for Ajax and Comet pictures!


Here's a starter while I sort through pictures. I'm really far behind on tippykayak.com, so today's pictures won't show up for a while. I'll just attach a couple from today, though. These were taken less than two hours ago.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, I'm sorry Fenway's folks are leaving your area. Matt may get locked up in Chicago if he swims in Lake Michigan at this time of year Great pics of the pups.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian, I see Finn, I see Finn, in that second photo of Ajax. It's so cool to see that pup with his crimped ears and happy face, leaning forward toward you like you're the actual sun on his face.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent pictures Jill! I got my feet wet today and it was freezing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some very happy faced pups in your pictures. Woo Hoo the ice is out!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Brian, I see Finn, I see Finn, in that second photo of Ajax. It's so cool to see that pup with his crimped ears and happy face, leaning forward toward you like you're the actual sun on his face.


Oh, that pulls at my heart, and it's beautifully said. Gus had those wayward ear hairs and a similar squint too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW Jill, what an incredible pic. He's just beyond words.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, what a handsome fella. I love his looks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am having a HUGE fight with myself, bc his mother Am Ch Can Ch Gracie will be bred at the end of August to one of two amazing boys- one of whom I simply cannot resist and one I can resist, lol. Depending on what Mary decides for Gracie, 2nd pick boy may join us (she will keep 1st pick boy).


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> That made me laugh! In all of our younger days, he surely had his share of attention, lol.


Don't get excited Matt ...
EvilNessCroft probably thought Matt is one of the pups 
Yes you ARE crazy !
Yes pups ARE gorgeous !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh he IS crazy. He swam in the OCEAN today. Maniac! I can't even describe how cold the water atill is in Maine.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh he IS crazy. He swam in the OCEAN today. Maniac! I can't even describe how cold the water atill is in Maine.


It never gets all that warm, even in the hottest times of year, so I can only imagine how cold it must be in May.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, everyone swam today at Ferry Beach- even crazier than May in the lake.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember thinking 'Crazy!' When this made it's rounds the first time. It must be FREEZING up there! Does he do the Polar Bear Challenge too?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, who's "everyone?" All the dogs? Or were there humans involved?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The whole gang of beach ladies and three or four guys brought bathing suits and swam with the dogs. CRAZY.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I forgot though, I did swim with Tango to rehab her elbows pretty late into the fall- it was torture, but worth-it torture.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes! That is intense.


----------

